# cat hammock



## anitana28 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've seen this product online for a while now and my eye has been on it. the only problem is im not 100% sure if my cat will use it but i want to get it really bad  has anyone bought this for their cat? its called snooze pal hammock in a box and it looks really cool since my cat loves boxes! i'd love to know if anyone has good reviews on this here is the linkhttp://catabove.com/snhappe.html


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I struugle daily wityh the urge to buy something that might look really cool to me, but will likely be ignored by my guys  This one would be pretty easy for me to resist. $35 for an enhanced carboard box?


----------



## anitana28 (Mar 20, 2008)

yup..that's why i'm hesitant to purchase it. I'm looking for a cat tree with a hammock. I bought one 3 years ago but scratching post is getting old falling apart. he loves the hammock on top but i just cant seem to find one reasonable priced. guess ill keep looking


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I just found this 'do it yourself' site. I don't know if ti will be any use to you.

http://irene-sheehy.com/cat-hammocks.htm

I had to laugh, though, the first post I saw this morning was your 'Cat Hammock'

The next one down was, 'Mood Swings'. Do I have a strange sense of humour?


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I found a site called http://www.cozycatfurniture.com. They have a pretty wide selection, including hammocks. I just bought my second piece from them, pictured below. It's 54" high and cost $109 w/free shipping. My guys seem to like it pretty well.


----------

